# Lucid Dreaming > General Lucid Discussion > Lucid Dreaming News >  >  Violent Dreams May Precede Brain Disease - ABC News

## Dream Guide Team

*Violent Dreams May Precede Brain Disease**ABC News*"*Lucid dreaming*" techniques help sleepers gain control over their subconscious. Spotting early warning signs of the disease may allow clinicians to monitor *...**and more »*

----------


## Philosopher8659

I never have had violent dreams--but surely I am still mad? yes, no? Maybe a vote is called for.

----------


## Samael

> According to the latest issue of Neurology, RBD, or REM sleep behavior disorder, occurs when your dreams suddenly change and become more graphic and violent in nature.
> 
> In their dreams, RBD patients often have to fight of assailants using various weapons and techniques. In reality, the patient may punch, kick or twist in their bed, putting their partner at risk of injury, the study shows.



The article is misleading. The study was done on patients with RBD, which causes you to act out your dreams due to a lack of sleep paralysis. Violent dreams, on their own, are not a sign of an impending brain disorder. Apparently, the writer doesn't understand the distinction.

----------

